# Anyone Ever hear of Printobia or KMAX STUDIOS?



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone on here ever used printobia or kmax studios to build an online designer site.....They claim to have done some big people but that is nothing new....Never had someone I called say Hey im nobody but i build a great site and charge thousands  Just wanted to know if anyone on here has used them.....gotten a call from them or anything


----------



## brianrudie (Dec 16, 2009)

mfreund said:


> I was wondering if anyone on here ever used printobia or kmax studios to build an online designer site.....They claim to have done some big people but that is nothing new....Never had someone I called say Hey im nobody but i build a great site and charge thousands  Just wanted to know if anyone on here has used them.....gotten a call from them or anything


Me too, they sound good , perhaps contact the site owners on thier resume list


----------



## pspsc (Apr 8, 2014)

So, is Printobia legit? I just got off the phone with them & very curious but can't afford to be ripped off.


----------



## jb10970 (Feb 10, 2016)

Stay away from this company, took us for $1000.00 as a deposit and gave us a templated website. There design tool does not allow for vector uploads, but they say they do.
BUYER BEWARE..its cheap for a reason!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

From my findings, there is way too much shadyness going on with that site(s). LOL I will give all the sites that are affiliated or connected in some way and you can research from there to determine if they are a good fit for you.

Printobia uses the design software from Printmonkey.com. Printmonkey is ran by Promediaprinters.com out of California.

Printobia seems to be run by two companies with two different websites, which seem to be the same person/people. Those 'companies' are kmaxdesigns.com and hlinesoft.com ran by a person out of South Carolina. And BOTH seem to be mirrored sites but with different looks. If you see their portfolios, they both have the same sites that they created. And they both claim to have created Printmonkey.com.

..:: H-Line Soft Information Technology Pvt. Ltd. ::.. View Page 2 to see Printmonkey.
:: Welcome to K-Max IT Professionals ::

H-Line Soft seems to be an India based website (or maybe the person who runs it is in the US and knows someone in India), which seems to be the main office? (who knows) I gathered that because on the Contact Us page, the India location is the only one that has an HR number and email. All the other ones don't have any real info except for phone numbers, which can easily be re-directed at worst. Maybe the US location (kmaxdesigns) is an affiliate or vise versa?.... but then again, the same person who runs the K-Max Designs website also runs the H-Line Soft website. Eh...

If you connect the dots, all the websites (Printobia, Printmonkey, kmaxdesigns, hlinesoft) are all connected in some way. The only difference is Printmonkey is run by someone in California and Printobia, kmaxdesigns and hlinesoft are run by one person in South Carolina.

Heck, I bet if I digged deeper, I'm sure I can get personal addresses and phone numbers but I won't. My head hurts and I'm sure your's does too. LOL

The above information is based on factual findings (but who knows if they are legit and not being 'masked' to hide something). My opinion is my own but you make your own decision and do further research. I always do my homework before making a financial decision and according to my own findings, I would not use these guys, even if they are legit. I don't want to, and shouldn't have to, do so much research on a company only to find way too many other connections/sources linked to it.


----------

